# Suggestion for the site



## Pascal (Sep 28, 2000)

Could I suggest a new section on *macosx.com* ?

I would call it "Unix dictionnary" and it would be a compendium of all the Unix expressions and apps that are now part of the Mac World (may we want it or not).

A few example of entries would be : _PHP, MySQL, SSH, ssh-keygen, SSH1, IIRC, SecureCRT_...

I, for one, have been a Mac user since 1984 (yes !), and while I know enough of Windows to get around (and help others out too), I really never*** had to use a UNIX machine and all the stuff that comes with it... So, now I am "just a little bit" lost when it comes to the _New Mac Personnality_ !

*** actually, it is not entirely true, way back in 1990, I used _SPSS_ on a _mainframe_ that I accessed via a _terminal_, but that was my only experience with Unix. (and now I stop writing, 'cause everybody'll think that I have white hairs !)


----------



## stizz (Sep 30, 2000)

That is a wonderful idea. I too consider myself to be quite computer literate, however this nasty turn into the abyss of command line interface (which seems to be something we hard core mac junkies have never had much patience with) leaves me frustrated simply because I do not know what the commands mean.


----------



## LunaMorena (Oct 8, 2000)

Maybe there should be a command line FAQ forum.  I've worked both with *nix and Macs for quite a while so the extra commands don't bother me... and honestly you don't NEED to access the command line to use OS X.  But if it's something you want to learn, then some of those commands will be good to know.


----------



## catfish (Oct 9, 2000)

If you could please add a section for improvements/ui issues/suggestions


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 23, 2000)

I like this idea of a FAQ or a manual page for unix commands.
I am quite computer literate since I have used a lot of OSs in the past and the CLI doesnt fighten me, but I am not omnipotent and I could always learn something new 

I think there should be a hack/trick/easteregg/customize-ur-mac-appearance as well because I like to really customize my mac to get the most out of it (and I am sure I am not alone)


Admiral


----------

